# Weight Weenie help -- Seatpost, stem, cages



## longmojw190 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a pretty nice Fuji Team Issue that needs to go on a little bit of a diet. It has a few heavy/crappy parts that I'm looking to get rid of.

Can anyone suggest the best replacement stem, seatpost, and cages using best value as the main criterion?

Forte Precision Seatpost (aluminum) ~ 258 grams
Deda Magic Stem (120mm) ~ 145 grams
Dimension Cages ~ 65 g :blush2: 


I'm a college student, and am only partly willing to go hungry for bike parts; that's why I'm looking for best value sort of stuff. Thanks a lot for anyone who has the time to reply.

Happy Riding!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Going cost to weight, I'd certainly looks KCNC's seatpost and maybe stems as well. Fairwheel bikes and others have a good selection.

Cages? Is that 65g per or 65 total? At 65g per you could spend a few bucks on some plastic or fiberglass models and reduce that by a third pretty easily, spend $70 and you could cut the overall in half or thereabouts. 

It looks like your highest potential savings are in the seatpost, you can come close to cutting that in half without selling your soul. Stem you can go lighter but that money might be better spent on another part. For example you might be able to get skewers that would save you more weight than a new stem and cost less.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

longmojw190 said:


> I have a pretty nice Fuji Team Issue that needs to go on a little bit of a diet. It has a few heavy/crappy parts that I'm looking to get rid of.
> 
> Can anyone suggest the best replacement stem, seatpost, and cages using best value as the main criterion?
> 
> ...


KCNC seat post if you can get by with no setback. Or a Selcof for SB.
Stem: Ritchey 4-Axis from ebay $65 or Syntace F99
Cages: Forte or other CF from ebay under 30g, cheap.


----------



## longmojw190 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I wasn't aware that KCNC's stuff had good prices. I had always thought they were really expensive. The only reason I'm changing the stem is it is too long at 120mm.

Here is the full spec list for the Fuji.

Frame: Fuji Team Issue
Fork: Reynolds Ouzo Pro
Bars: Profile Design Carbon Dromo (31.8)
Shifters: Campy Record 10
Stem: Deda Magic (120mm)
Headset: FSA Carbon
Cranks: FSA SL-K
Pedals: Speedplay X-1
Seat: San Marco Ponza
Seatpost: Forte Precision Alloy (27.2)
Cages: 1 x Dimension, 1 x Planet Bike
Rear Der: Campy Chorus Carbon
Front Der: Campy Chorus
Brakes: Campy Veloce Skeleton
Wheels: Campy Khamsin
Cassette: Campy Chorus
Skewers: Bontrager (not sure of model)

I have a good deal on a set of 1100g Lew Wheels so that is my big thing to upgrade this year (and why I'm on a budget for everything else). 

So for $200 or so, you'd recommend KCNC Seatpost, Stem, and Skewers and CF cages off Ebay? I may be able to trade the stem to someone looking for a 120mm which would save me some money.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

If you haven't already paid for the LEW's I'd make sure you do some thorough research of where that company is at right now and the wheels before buying. I've been tempted by them myself but...


----------



## longmojw190 (Jun 24, 2009)

kytyree said:


> If you haven't already paid for the LEW's I'd make sure you do some thorough research of where that company is at right now and the wheels before buying. I've been tempted by them myself but...


Yeah. They are a couple years old, my coach has them. They are so enticing because they are pretty cheap ( under $500).

You'd be worried about how safe they are?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't know that I would worry they were unsafe but LEW as a company no longer exists and while some have nothing but good things to say about the wheels others have had issues.


----------



## longmojw190 (Jun 24, 2009)

kytyree said:


> I don't know that I would worry they were unsafe but LEW as a company no longer exists and while some have nothing but good things to say about the wheels others have had issues.


Yeah, I don't have to worry about the company ripping me off as they are my coache.s


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

If they're lew rims- I was looking into buying some and checked w/ a couple of builders on other sites (fwb, ww) and this was what I was told:

_The best solution is to check the manufacturing date which is mentioned on the label, on the tubular bed. If it's made in may and june 08, do not buy them. If they were made before or after, they are probably perfect._

Given what went on w/ lew, I decided to stick with before may and june of 08- after, I didnt want to chance it. As it is, I opted to pick up a set of 2005 or 2006 reynolds stratus dv's w/ about 1000 miles of use (upon receipt and inspection of the rims, it's more likely the mileage is about half of that. 

My current dv rims (the rear has been rebuilt w/ all cx-ray spokes and a tune hub) are from 2004-- when it's time for a rebuild, I'll use these. The first set (which I'm still using), now have easily over 25,000 miles on them. Not bad for carbon rims.

I think I rambled a bit here. Anyway- check the date on those rims-- since they belong to your coach, it should be easy for you to do.


----------



## longmojw190 (Jun 24, 2009)

I got the Lew Wheels. I swapped my heavy aluminum cages for a cheap, fairly light plastic one. Bike is 15.8 lbs.










The brakes, saddle, and seatpost are probably the best bet to save weight now. Maybe skewers too.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Those are the old lew rims, before they became reynolds. They quality should be good.


----------

